# Manchester Reptile Club 14 (Feb 26th)



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here you go Boys & Girls.










Just a social evening for the February meet......we can't have major events EVERY month 
There's tons of good stuff coming up later in the year, including a MAHOOSIVE (secret) publicity event that will make last year's tele show seem like ceebeebies! (more about that closer to the time)

Our busy Facebook groups are where everything gets announced first these days, and are great places for lively friendly banter and classified ads.
Here's the chat group link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Manc...group_activity

And here's the classifieds group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190407401027662/

Please please please pay a little attention to the rules stated on the poster here, 'cos the committee are a little bit tired of being dragged to one side at the meets by people moaning at us about them......there's only a few rules, and they're there to keep as many people happy as possible 

Have a lovely few weeks, and I'll see you soon! x


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bump  

Really is a great night for all those that can get there.


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

Bump.:up: Come on people this is one of the best reptile clubs around  :no1:


----------



## julie and iain (Nov 18, 2011)

oooh chris, keeping us gyessing eh??? we ll be there anyway as usual. lots of love, really enjoyed jans.:flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So this is tonight everyone. If you've never been before, then please don't be shy....we regularly get between 80-100 people with tons of pets, and everyone is super-friendly.

PLEASE make sure you enter through the side door to the left of the pub.

See you tonight!:2thumb:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

bump for the meet thats tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry I couldnt make it  I hope you can forgives meeee... Mr lovely chris


----------

